# Computertraining.com



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been thinking of going to back to school and on the radio Computertraining.com advertises quite recently. I have checked out their website and it is a on-campus training program near me which I would prefer compared to an online class. Has anyone heard anything good or bad about them. Are there any questions that are recommended on asking if I contact them?

Lastly, if I Google "computer training" for my area there are a lot of hits. Is there a web site that perhaps recommends or rates these different schools?

Thanks in advanced for any imput:smile:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Proceed Cautiously*

I know nothing about this particular school but speaking as someone who has hired IT folks - I'm very leery. 

Before you layout any $$$ ask for a list of the graduates from the last two years and the companies they (the school) placed them with. Then contact a few from each list and see if the graduates feel it was money well spent and if the companies would consider you once you graduate. If they can't or won't provide the lists should serve as a loud warning.


----------

